

Akka Persistence - nuriaion
http://typesafe.com/blog/typesafe_and_eligotech_partner_to_deliver_akka_persistence

======
nuriaion
More info about Akka Persistence (ex eventsourced):
[https://github.com/eligosource/eventsourced](https://github.com/eligosource/eventsourced)

